# Your Favorite Villager



## Yoshi Killer (Aug 21, 2016)

Mine is Kody


----------



## xara (Aug 21, 2016)

i like a lot of them. i guess my favourite rn is either lolly or hazel


----------



## CometCatcher (Aug 21, 2016)

Nana! c:


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 21, 2016)

Wolfgang <3 My favorite since the original game.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Aug 22, 2016)

Punchy!


----------



## Milleram (Aug 22, 2016)

Apollo has always been my fave. I've had him in my town in every AC game I've ever played.


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 22, 2016)

Flora is mine! But Cookie is adorable, and all hail Queen Portia. I like peppies. So sue me.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, my favorite villager changes once in a while, but right now it is Rooney! <3

First of all, he is the most handsomest male in my opinion.  But more importantly, I love the vibe he puts off.  A lot of people like him because he has a very sporty.  Well, that's not me.  He gives off a "_velvet-covered brick_" vibe to me that I absolutely love.  If you don't know what that means, it means that he is strong and protective of himself and his loved ones when hardship comes his way, but he is also loving when the people  he cares about need it most.  There aren't too many people that are like this, so it's nice having an Animal Crossing villager that gives you that "tough, but loving" vibe.

Deep down, I know that the "jock" personality fits him better than the "cranky" personality, since his house is more sporty than all of the jock villagers and is into boxing, but Rooney just wouldn't be the same to me if he was a jock.   The cranky villagers are so loving, especially in NewLeaf and if he was a jock, he would just be tough, he wouldn't have the _fatherly_ aspect of him that I also love so much.  
I think we need a few cranky villagers that are a little sporty, since *toughness* and *strength* are very important things about them!  And staying physically active helps maintain the whole "strong and protective" vibe about them! <3


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Kabuki is my favorite villager.


----------



## Licorice (Aug 29, 2016)

Bubbles, Rocco, Tutu, umm a lot.


----------



## Nunbal (Aug 29, 2016)

Filbert!! He's the most adorable lazy squirrel. He needs to be more popular


----------



## reririx (Sep 2, 2016)

Mine is Wolfgang.  He was my first favourite ever and I love how mean he is at first and how he warms up to you after haha. He's similar to my irl boyfriend~


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 3, 2016)

Koopa K said:


> Flora is mine! But Cookie is adorable, and all hail Queen Portia. I like peppies. So sue me.



I happen to have her in my town! 

Fauna is my favourite <3


----------



## Whisper (Sep 3, 2016)

Sparro, Lucha, Eugene, and Ed are my sons. <3


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 3, 2016)

Drift, Huggy, Gonzo, Iggy, Merengue, Rhonda, Cherry, Ankha, Stella, Willow, Kabuki... uh I can't really decide on a favourite


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

lily<3!


----------



## ashlif (Sep 4, 2016)

Bob is my fave villager. I'll refuse to let him move away from my town.


----------



## Acnlmayorboss (Sep 7, 2016)

rosie by far!! lol


----------



## Rabirin (Sep 10, 2016)

Mine is Ruby as i've said many many times on this forum. But I really do enjoy the company of Genji and Katt too.


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 10, 2016)

Zucker!


----------



## trinity. (Sep 11, 2016)

Chester, omg, he's so sweet and innocent lol


----------



## Limon (Sep 11, 2016)

Cube is my fav.


----------



## Kitsey (Sep 11, 2016)

It's really hard to choose between Walker, Wolfgang, and Lily. I love them all ;_; But I think I have to go with Walker, I've had him in 3 towns and he is just so sweet. Once during a fishing tourney he placed 2nd or 3rd and the way Chip said his name, it sounded SO much like an actual understandable word and it was really awesome haha.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 14, 2016)

Well you can probably guess who my fave is lol


----------



## SmallestJen (Sep 14, 2016)

Do duos count? I love Merengue and Tia so much!!!
Especially together! I love the villagers that look like other things, especially sweets! 
Tia is especially adorable to me because elephants are my second favorite animal, _and_ because I love tea and pretty China.
Also Tia and Merengue together make me think of fancy tea parties. ^_^


----------



## blackfeint (Sep 15, 2016)

my favorite villager is margie, no doubt. i had her in my first town before i reset, and she was super sweet and always a pleasure to talk to!! now she remains a dream villager.


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 15, 2016)

Deirdre! But I also really adore Pashmina, Dotty, Kiki, Julian, Lobo, Alice, Drake, and many many others!!


----------



## Uskglass (Sep 21, 2016)

I have a soft spot for any of the villagers that appeared in the Animal Crossing movie, although any of the weird villagers like Coco and Tangy are fun. My favourite is probably Cyrano, because he appeared in the movie, and he has fantastic eyebrows. Hopper is also pretty great!


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Sep 24, 2016)

Paula is my all-time favorite villager, but I'm also very fond of Chrissy and Stitches!


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Sep 28, 2016)

My favorite villager is maple she is such a cute bearcub


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 29, 2016)

Actually, mine has changed slightly since I lost Erik...Beau has pretty much taken over as my favourite now. I had him once before and decided to let him go, got him back now since I lost Erik and Beau was out of my void. For some reason, I have just taken to him so much more this time. Fang will always be one of my favourites too. And maple I just adore. Think Beau just tops it though


----------



## reicheru (Sep 29, 2016)

Melba is my all-time best friend. She was the first one to move into my town and I'll never let her leave!

I also love my villagers Beau, Cyrano, Groucho, Big Top, and Roald.

I love Fauna and Diana, as well as Erik and Genji-- but I haven't had them as villagers yet ;__;

- - - Post Merge - - -



LinkToTheWorld said:


> Actually, mine has changed slightly since I lost Erik...Beau has pretty much taken over as my favourite now. I had him once before and decided to let him go, got him back now since I lost Erik and Beau was out of my void. For some reason, I have just taken to him so much more this time. Fang will always be one of my favourites too. And maple I just adore. Think Beau just tops it though



I just recently had Beau move in from my campsite and he's probably my new favorite after Melba.  I really want Erik but Beau is just so dang sweet! When I saw him in my campsite I freaked out and prayed to the ACNL gods that he would move in haha.


----------



## Celeste13 (Oct 9, 2016)

My favorite Villager is Cole the Rabbit. I have yet to have him, but he has received good press from a Youtube series. He looks adorable and does clumsy things in this show. I looked him up on various wikis, and I really look forward to getting him into my town. I might have to cave and by his Amiibo Card if I don't get him in a few months.


----------



## CargoSushiimira (Oct 9, 2016)

Savannah all the way


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 10, 2016)

Genji. Not thinking twice.


----------



## Paradise (Oct 10, 2016)

Coco <3


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 10, 2016)

Dizzy!! I have a lot of lazy favourites though, but Dizzy is probably my all time favourite since I started playing AC.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 10, 2016)

Henry <3 Just love frogs!


----------



## Mayor Akuro (Oct 11, 2016)

Muffy and Maple!


----------



## N a t (Oct 12, 2016)

Rosie. Not because of the movie, not because everyone else loves her, but because I received a Rosie plushie back when WW was still kinda new. I didn't even know who Rosie was until I checked the toy's tags and saw AC:WW. I was like OMG SHE'S IN THE GAME. I made it my goal for years to have her in my town, and that didn't happen until like a year or so ago. Finally got her. Didn't see the movie till earlier this year. I guess in a way, I loved Rosie because it reminded me of the gift my cousin gave me that Christmas, and I adored that toy. Still have it now. It's been like 7 years or longer I think.


----------



## cloverette (Oct 13, 2016)

Lily won my heart in my last town, she's just so adorable and lovable.


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Oct 15, 2016)

I have way to many favorite but I guess the first that pops in my head is Margie the elephant, so I guess shes special ^w^


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2016)

Kit's kinda hard because I've gotten bored of all the villagers
The first villager was Lily to win my heart tho


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Oct 15, 2016)

Mine is Rosie or Tangy. I love cats, and I love their personalities. As soon as I saw them, I fell in love with them. They are so cute!


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 15, 2016)

I already love bears as much as possible... and then theres lazy villiagers in ac, they are adorable as heck and my fave out of them is (not stitches) Nate! He is big and round and has a green unibrow made out of what I guess is a leaf or leaves. Wonderful wonderful~*


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

katt and eunice are my absolute favs and id cry if they moved out of my town.


----------



## Ezpiti (Oct 15, 2016)

Worldsvamp said:


> katt and eunice are my absolute favs and id cry if they moved out of my town.



Im surprised and happy to see Katt get some love!! she is also among my faves, being badass uchi cat <3


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 15, 2016)

Ezpiti said:


> Im surprised and happy to see Katt get some love!! she is also among my faves, being badass uchi cat <3



yessss. katt is bea.


----------



## drowningfairies (Oct 18, 2016)

Probably Flurry.
She's the hamster queen.


----------



## serenabythesea (Oct 18, 2016)

Lily!!! I didn't think it would be the case but oh my god she's soooooooo cute x.x


----------



## Abbaba (Oct 18, 2016)

Julian! Well he's a UNICORN so you can't not like him


----------



## Elin1O (Oct 18, 2016)

My favorite would be Genji. I love him super much, he is the cutest in the world. But I also like Mitzi very much, so she's a close second.


----------



## supercataleena (Oct 19, 2016)

This is difficult. My heart would be broken if Chief, Drago, Mac, Puck, Hazel, Naomi, or  Tabby moved out. I would literally play Yellowcard "You are my only one" over and over again to infinity if they left me. My heart wretches at the thought of it. But if I had to pick one I think it is Drago. I literally got rid of all my villagers(except Chief and Hazel) just to get him back so Im like 100% I love him the most.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 19, 2016)

Mine is Genji

THE DRAGON BECOMES ME


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 19, 2016)

katt


----------



## TARDISMouse (Oct 21, 2016)

I love all of them, but I narrowed it down to eight. If I had to, I could narrow it down to four, which I'll do right now. Alice, Wolfgang, Muffy, and Zell.


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

Muffy and Kiki are my two favourites...I couldn't decide on one of them.


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

Stitches


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

Muffy and Kiki...I can't decide on just one.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 15, 2016)

Molly is still mine, but I love Ellie and Ketchup too.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 16, 2016)

Carmen! She was the first villager to ever give me her picture.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

Favorite Females: Cleo, Puddles, Carmen, Rosie, and Tangy

Favorite Males: Snake, Angus, Roscoe, Tank, and Chow


----------

